# In the Greene & Greene Style and Greene & Greene Design Elements for the Workshop



## rad457

So you going into furniture making now? I have 4 books by krenov that someday I may finish reading after drooling over the pic's!


----------



## woodenwarrior

I have both books as well. Definitely great sources to draw from.


----------



## Sigung

> So you going into furniture making now? I have 4 books by krenov that someday I may finish reading after drooling over the pic s!
> 
> - Andre


Yes Andre, That was my intent from the very beginning. I've already built a Mission style kitchen island and a couple of those Roycroft inspired bar stools, but I haven't posted them here yet because The island still needs some finishing touches and I just got the leather for the seat covers yesterday.


----------



## doubleDD

They look interesting Jerry. I will surely look into them. I feel the need to make some furniture lately.


----------



## swirt

Thanks for the review. I've had the style one in my Amazon queue for a while. Of the two, do you have a favorite?


----------



## a1Jim

I enjoy having these books also Darrell's books are great.


----------



## Sigung

> Thanks for the review. I ve had the style one in my Amazon queue for a while. Of the two, do you have a favorite?
> 
> - swirt


Greene & Greene Design Elements for the Workshop was his first and by *far *his most comprehensive work. If you're only going to get one at a time, you need to start off with that one. Not only is every aspect covered, but how to do everything in great detail, lavish pictures AND it's a great read because he includes a complete history of the brothers Greene AND the woodworkers who carried out their designs.


----------



## EarlS

Darrell's book have a lot of good information in them. Very well written. Occasionally he posts one of his projects too.

If you are looking for additional good G&G sources think Bob Lang might have a book out on G&G designs as well that goes well with Darrell's books. William Ng has some good videos as well.

One of the items on my bucket list is to attend a G&G class taught by any of these guys.


----------



## ssnvet

Another item on my Amazon wish list…

When's Santa ever going to get here?


----------



## ScottKaye

Darrell is doing a video build series over in the Woodwhisperer guild on the "Freemont Nightstand". They have only released one episode to date but I find that I'm chomping at the bit with anticipation for the next in series. I will definitely add these books to my must-buy list https://thewoodwhispererguild.com/product-category/complete-projects

Scott


----------



## Sigung

> Darrell is doing a video build series over in the Woodwhisperer guild on the "Freemont Nightstand". They have only released one episode to date but I find that I m chomping at the bit with anticipation for the next in series. I will definitely add these books to my must-buy list https://thewoodwhispererguild.com/product-category/complete-projects
> 
> Scott
> 
> - ScottKaye


I saw that, but when I went to check it out and then found out about his books, I realized I could get a lot more information and instruction from the two books at half the price of the tutorial. The fremont night stand is in the books.


----------



## swirt

Thanks Jerry for the follow up recommendation on which is the ONE to get.


----------



## Sigung

> Thanks Jerry for the follow up recommendation on which is the ONE to get.
> 
> - swirt


You bet!


----------



## jamsomito

I just bought the book on the left, my first Darrell Peart book, and it is indeed worth every penny. Good stuff.


----------



## Sigung

> I just bought the book on the left, my first Darrell Peart book, and it is indeed worth every penny. Good stuff.
> 
> - jamsomito


----------



## BobLang

> Darrell s book have a lot of good information in them. Very well written. Occasionally he posts one of his projects too.
> 
> If you are looking for additional good G&G sources think Bob Lang might have a book out on G&G designs as well that goes well with Darrell s books. William Ng has some good videos as well.
> 
> One of the items on my bucket list is to attend a G&G class taught by any of these guys.
> 
> - EarlS


I wrote "Shop Drawings for Greene & Greene Furniture" around the time Darrell's first book was published-2006 if my memory serves. You can get Darrell's books and videos directly from him He also teaches at his shop and at other locations.

You can buy my book directly from me.

Authors are the last in line and get the smallest piece of the pie for book sales. Purchasing directly makes a huge difference and is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sigung

> Darrell s book have a lot of good information in them. Very well written. Occasionally he posts one of his projects too.
> 
> If you are looking for additional good G&G sources think Bob Lang might have a book out on G&G designs as well that goes well with Darrell s books. William Ng has some good videos as well.
> 
> One of the items on my bucket list is to attend a G&G class taught by any of these guys.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> I wrote "Shop Drawings for Greene & Greene Furniture" around the time Darrell s first book was published-2006 if my memory serves. You can get Darrell s books and videos directly from him He also teaches at his shop and at other locations.
> 
> You can buy my book directly from me.
> 
> Authors are the last in line and get the smallest piece of the pie for book sales. Purchasing directly makes a huge difference and is greatly appreciated.
> 
> - BobLang


Bob, I will be buying your book directly from you, thanks for the post!


----------



## EarlS

Bob - I have 3 or 4 books that you've authored, all purchased on-line. Now that I know I can get them directly from you I will do so, gladly. Now I need to work on getting my wife to give me permission to attend one of your classes.


----------



## rad457

Was at Lee Valley yesterday and order a copy of Elements for the Workshop, of course they have to bring it in but based completely on your enthusiastic review I am sure it will be well worth the wait  In the meantime picked up 3 slabs of wood, Red Oak, Walnut and Cherry from my Wood guy, prices keep go up! Time to start getting serious about that Cross my Daughters School requested, think they want it by Christmas?


----------



## Sigung

> Was at Lee Valley yesterday and order a copy of Elements for the Workshop, of course they have to bring it in but based completely on your enthusiastic review I am sure it will be well worth the wait  In the meantime picked up 3 slabs of wood, Red Oak, Walnut and Cherry from my Wood guy, prices keep go up! Time to start getting serious about that Cross my Daughters School requested, think they want it by Christmas?
> 
> - Andre


Ahh, to think that you can just walk into a Lee Valley store..it boggles the mind.


----------



## rad457

*Ahh, to think that you can just walk into a Lee Valley store..it boggles the mind.*

Actually about 45 min. drive but close enough to cause financial hardship 
Always think there is nothing more I really need, but then someone mentions 
something new and back I go.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I also bought the one on the left.


----------



## pottz

when i built my g&g inspired hall table i used both of darrell's book for inspiration and technique,indispensible if you want to work in that style,a true master.


----------

